# Male bearded dragon for sale



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

Male bearded dragon for sale. approx 2 years old sold to me as a normal but looks to have citrus in him as very yellow in colour. eats and sheds well :2thumb:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi how much do u want and where abouts are you


----------

